# Red Hereford



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Hello,

Is the breeding of a Red Hereford possible?

I am unable to find pictures of any online.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes.I sometimes breed them in red along with brokens.The drawback is they get fat if like me you use the dominant gene.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh ok. Thank you for the response.

Yeah, i read various articles about obesity in brindled and lethal yellow. :?


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

You can use recessive yellow to make red hereford and not have weight issues.

That said not all lethal yellow lines have bad obesity issues. Although mine are a bit chubby at over a year old they're certainly not obese, just nice and squishy


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't mind them being rotund as such but I find it drastically cuts their reproductive life(does)and if you are trying to breed the'one' it is a bit of an issue.That said, the by-product in my litters is agouti which are fit and free breeding so there is no real danger of losing a line.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Thank you for the responses


----------

